# For the NON-South African Forum members....



## Clouder (8/4/16)

I would, from my side, like to say welcome you to our South African Vaping Community...

Also, I would like to apologize for making NO SENSE AT ALL! ....Let me explain....

You see, many of the members on here are in fact Afrikaans speaking folk. Now, being South Africa, there are many many English folk that does not understand Afrikaans, but, that being said, everybody here knows what a few "slang" Afrikaans words means... and you, may not.

For example the word "gooi" is a Afrikaans word for "throw". A person would say i.e. "then I gooi a wick in there". A word like "Sukkel" means struggle... I've said on here: "I sukkel to get off the stinkies".

I think this might be a good platform for us SA guys to explain a few of the "Slang" words we use in order for our fellow Forum Members to understand what we are saying sometimes.

Please feel free to add slang words and their explanations and Non SA people please feel free to ask what a word means here, If you come across a word that doesn't make sense to you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (8/4/16)

Clouder said:


> I would, from my side, like to say welcome you to our South African Vaping Community...
> 
> Also, I would like to apologize for making NO SENSE AT ALL! ....Let me explain....
> 
> ...


Nice thread @Clouder ! I can imagine our international friends might get kakmal (shit mad as a direct translation) trying to figure out what all of us might be saying.


----------



## Clouder (8/4/16)

Wahaaaa!!


----------



## Andre (8/4/16)

This is a lekker thread!

"Lekker" or "lekka" or "lekke" = very, very, nice or great.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ezekiel (8/4/16)

I just totally Zuma'd that build.

zuma

adjective, noun, slang
1. To create a big mess out of a situation or a nation
2. Descriptive term for the numerically challenged
3. Descriptive term for those confused about AIDS, HIV and potential treatments.
4. The formal term, used only as a last resort, in referring to the President of the Republic of South Africa

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7 | Funny 6


----------



## yuganp (8/4/16)

Not only non south Africans. I did Afrikaans in school and still do not understand the language.

Also slang changes from place to place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (8/4/16)

"Amazing" in South African = "Ama-Zing".

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (8/4/16)

yuganp said:


> Not only non south Africans. I did Afrikaans in school and still do not understand the language.
> 
> Also slang changes from place to place.


I can totally relate, I have no idea how I even passed matric afrikaans. All the afrikaans I know is not to be said in polite company. The ladies at my office loved teaching me sayings, so I could come back with a black eye on Monday morning.

Most of my Zulu is the same. One of my friends at school was a black guy, I got him to do all my Zulu orals, until one day I ended up in the principal's office for supposedly telling my teacher to go have intercourse with a goat. He became my best friend after that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## rogue zombie (8/4/16)

Ezekiel said:


> I just totally Zuma'd that build.
> 
> zuma
> 
> ...



lol

I don't know why we rip off the pres, bottom line, he increased all the numbers...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (8/4/16)

Ja well no fine.

It means, well I'm not sure what it means. I don't think anyone is sure what it means.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (8/4/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> Ja well no fine.
> 
> It means, well I'm not sure what it means. I don't think anyone is sure what it means.


In my mind "ja well no fine" is, "I hear what you're saying, and while I don't agree with you whole-heartedly, for the sake of not wasting my time arguing with you lets leave it at that".

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (8/4/16)

Stosta said:


> In my mind "ja well no fine" is, "I hear what you're saying, and while I don't agree with you whole-heartedly, for the sake of not wasting my time arguing with you lets leave it at that".



Yea I'd agree somewhat. But it takes a long explanation  And I'd have put it less diplomatically, which may not be welcomed on this forum.

Zuma: "I care about South Africa". Ja well no fine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ezekiel (8/4/16)

"Kak" and "lekker". The two most versatile words in the Afrikaans language.

"Kak lekker" means something is extremely good.
"Lekker kak" means something is extremely shit.

Sorry for the cursing! 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Greyz (8/4/16)

Here's 1 that gets me eveytime: "Ja nee" direct translation "yes no" so which is it FFS!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (10/4/16)

It always amazes me that Afrikaans people are expected to and forced to understand and speak English, while English people never seem to have to understand Afrikaans. We all had one or the other as a second language hey, so why is it an issue...... What's worse, is Afrikaans people trying to gooi an English accent, drives me nutters.


----------



## AniDey (10/4/16)

Old joke about the Anglo-Boere war:
Khaki: I'm going to kill you!!!
Boertjie: Kielie my net, dan donner ek jou!!!
(If you tickle me, you're going to be sorry)


----------



## blujeenz (10/4/16)

Viper_SA said:


> while English people never seem to have to understand Afrikaans.


Sjoe, you almost collected a "disagree" there.
In 1981, I did "national service" at 1 SAI (SA Infantry) in Bloemfontein.
Do you for one minute think they spoke english there?

... no they didnt, you have to learn quickly what the hell an "omkeer" is when marching in a squad.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## AniDey (10/4/16)

Haha @blujeenz. 
I suppose that wasn't the only word you learned? 
I feel being able to speak both languages gives you a huge advantage.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Clouder (11/4/16)

Agree with @AniDey but I wish I could speak Tswana as well! Working in Government, sometimes they switch meetings to their own languages and I'm sitting there wondering what the hell are they saying.... drives me up the wall! usually I simply take my goeters and leave


----------



## Silver (11/4/16)

Clouder said:


> Agree with @AniDey but I wish I could speak Tswana as well! Working in Government, sometimes they switch meetings to their own languages and I'm sitting there wondering what the hell are they saying.... drives me up the wall! usually I simply take my goeters and leave



"goeters" = things

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (11/4/16)

Viper_SA said:


> It always amazes me that Afrikaans people are expected to and forced to understand and speak English, while English people never seem to have to understand Afrikaans. We all had one or the other as a second language hey, so why is it an issue...... What's worse, is Afrikaans people trying to gooi an English accent, drives me nutters.



Depends where you grew up and how old you are. I grew up in the East Rand and my close friends are a mixture of English and Afrikaans. All them, except for me, when speaking English or Afrikaans, you'd be hard-pressed to tell which they were born into.

I'm the only one that speaks Afrikaans with an accent - but I struggle even with Portuguese, my home language growing up. I understand everything, but people sometimes struggle with my accent speaking either Portuguese or Afrikaans.

It does irritate me that it is not pushed as much nowadays, because as someone who understands Afrikaans, Portuguese and English, I can understand so many other bits and pieces from languages with the same origins.

I can see with my oldest daughter (8), she speaks Afrikaans like it could be Japanese or something - very unnaturally. Which is an indication that it isn't being shoved down at school as much as it was in my days, in an English school.


----------



## Ernest (11/4/16)

Greyz said:


> Here's 1 that gets me eveytime: "Ja nee" direct translation "yes no" so which is it FFS!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



It's neither. It's hopeless, something you cannot change, or something where the outcome does not matter.
Statement: "It's all going to shit."
Response: "Ja Nee" 
Meaning: It's a hopeless case.

Statement: "If we jump into this freezing lake naked, we'll probably die!"
Response: "Ja Nee, kom ons gooi."
Meaning: Who cares, let's go.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blujeenz (11/4/16)

Greyz said:


> Here's 1 that gets me eveytime: "Ja nee" direct translation "yes no" so which is it FFS!


Its the Afrikaans version of "_Que Sera, Sera_", whatever will be, will be.


----------



## Neal (11/4/16)

I am English speaking but I love the Afrikaans vernacular. My personal favourite is the term "moer". As in "I managed to get the rear wheel spindle out of my XT500 by moering it with a four pound hammer". No term exists in the English language that is quite so descriptive. Not exactly Afrikaans but another favourite is the term "Now now". Used in a sentence "I will do it now now", this could mean it will be done immediately, be done at some unspecified time in the future, or in some cases could be taken as "F**off I am busy right now".

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## AniDey (11/4/16)

I haven't found an English word for 'sommer'. 
As in "I will *sommer* moer you!!"
Or "put it *sommer* down over there'


----------



## Ernest (11/4/16)

AniDey said:


> I haven't found an English word for 'sommer'.
> As in "I will *sommer* moer you!!"
> Or "put it *sommer* down over there'



There is no single word, but something like "might as well" or "because why"  comes to mind.


----------



## AniDey (11/4/16)

@Neal , in Afrikaans we have 'nou-nou', which means in a little while, like you said. 
I speak a little Tswana, @Clouder , but I wish I paid more attention in school. If you don't speak it regularly, you get rusty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (11/4/16)

IT's a well known fact that Durbanite's are terrible at Afrikaans, but we. bruin owes, have our own Slang that comprises of a lot of Afrikaans words - some are sooooo far from the original meaning it can be deadly.

For instance, the gif (not no the moving pictures!): gif = poisonous

Yet if you ask Durban guy/gal "How was that quarter mutton?"
Typical response might be "It was gif" meaning it was good.

Offering an Afrikaaner a poisonous bunny chow I doubt they would be happy


----------



## PanMan88 (11/4/16)

Greyz said:


> IT's a well known fact that Durbanite's are terrible at Afrikaans, but we. bruin owes, have our own Slang that comprises of a lot of Afrikaans words - some are sooooo far from the original meaning it can be deadly.
> 
> For instance, the gif (not no the moving pictures!): gif = poisonous
> 
> ...


Thoroughly enjoyed this!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (11/4/16)

PanMan88 said:


> Thoroughly enjoyed this!


Your avatar is also a source of much merriment. 

I'd like to see an Afrikaans translation of that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PanMan88 (11/4/16)

blujeenz said:


> Your avatar is also a source of much merriment.
> 
> I'd like to see an Afrikaans translation of that.


I bet you would!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## AniDey (11/4/16)

Translation: O, jy maak 'n dampie, @blujeenz ?
Laat ek net gou van die klere ontslae raak.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## PanMan88 (11/4/16)

AniDey said:


> Translation: O, jy maak 'n dampie, @blujeenz ?
> Laat ek net gou van die klere ontslae raak.


LMAO! Well done! just does not sound right.


----------



## blujeenz (11/4/16)

AniDey said:


> Translation: O, jy maak 'n dampie, @blujeenz ?
> Laat ek net gou van die klere ontslae raak.


I figured it might be too "ordentlik" and loose the original impact, I was hoping that a "kaalgat" might liven it up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## AniDey (11/4/16)

PanMan88 said:


> LMAO! Well done! just does not sound right.


Ek trek net gou uit??


----------



## Ernest (11/4/16)

blujeenz said:


> I figured it might be too "ordentlik" and loose the original impact, I was hoping that a "kaalgat" might liven it up.



Vapers laat die panties drop.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## blujeenz (11/4/16)

AniDey said:


> Translation: O, jy maak 'n dampie, @blujeenz ?
> Laat ek net gou van die klere ontslae raak.


After some thought I came up with this.



> *O, jy's n wolk blaaser,
> Ek trek my sommer kaalgat. *

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (11/4/16)

Ernest said:


> Vapers laat die panties drop.



Firstly, sorry to derail...

@Ernest sorry bud (I am actually about to compliment you though), I've been biting my toungue (or fingers?) for a while now... but damn, you look exactly like Chuck Norris in your profile pic.

(Sho' ... weight of the world off my shoulders)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Ernest (11/4/16)

Cespian said:


> Firstly, sorry to derail...
> 
> @Ernest sorry bud (I am actually about to compliment you though), I've been biting my toungue (or fingers?) for a while now... but damn, you look exactly like Chuck Norris in your profile pic.
> 
> (Sho' ... weight of the world off my shoulders)

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Ernest (11/4/16)

Cespian said:


> Firstly, sorry to derail...
> 
> @Ernest sorry bud (I am actually about to compliment you though), I've been biting my toungue (or fingers?) for a while now... but damn, you look exactly like Chuck Norris in your profile pic.
> 
> (Sho' ... weight of the world off my shoulders)



Only on the photo, not in real life. It's an old Gravatar photo. My beard is much much greyer now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (11/4/16)

I think I should take my profile pic down, before everyone asks "Why's @Ernest in your dp?"

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## blujeenz (11/4/16)

Its been on my mind since Dec last year, but I was too bang to say anything in case it was a screen print from a "Walker Texas Ranger" episode that I'd missed.
Didnt want to get a "dumb" rating for jokes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Cespian (11/4/16)

Ernest said:


> Only on the photo, not in real life. It's an old Gravatar photo. My beard is much much greyer now.



Leave that pic there @Ernest... in case a few months down the line, someone reads my message after you've changed it and think I have lost my marbles! Thanks lol. Really glad you have a sense of humour and didnt kak me out from a dizzy height.

@Greyz ... Too Funny!!!

@blujeenz, I couldnt hold it in anymore.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Greyz (11/4/16)

Cespian said:


> Leave that pic there @Ernest... in case a few months down the line, someone reads my message after you've changed it and think I have lost my marbles! Thanks lol. Really glad you have a sense of humour and didnt kak me out from a dizzy height.
> 
> @Greyz ... Too Funny!!!
> 
> @blujeenz, I couldnt hold it in anymore.


@Cespian you must have some big ass brass balls - cause I also noticed the resemblence but I didnt have the ball-age to ask


----------



## Cespian (11/4/16)

Greyz said:


> @Cespian you must have some big ass brass balls - cause I also noticed the resemblence but I didnt have the ball-age to ask



Dude... "Big Ass Balls" can be interpreted in so many different ways. Balls on the ass... "Big Ass" being the adjective... Anyways. My intent is never malice hence I would never shy from saying whats on my mind, and make it known to be my weird and twisted opinion... Basically taking a page from @blujeenz 's book.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Greyz (11/4/16)

Damn it, I just realised that I'm in a thread exchanging words like "ass" and "balls" with the "Reading forum as a non-vaper" biggest contributers!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------

